# Red adult Clarkii crayfish



## spiritwatcher (Jun 3, 2006)

I have a beautiful BIG RED male clarkii. He has been used as a breeder for a year now.He is awesome in size-would make a great conversation piece in a small desktop aquarium.He will take food from your hands or from your fingers-but be careful-he does get irritated at times and pinches......... :-x 
He is healthy & in need of a home.I am getting out of the clarkii crays for now so he is up for grabs.I have a female for him too but not everyone can handle a pair of these so I will sell one @ a time or both for a discount price.
I will answer any questions on this cray & species if you have any.
:fish: :fish: :fish: :fish:  I got mud in my blood-crayfish statement 2006

Picture of this species of cray is linked here.
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwinverts&1151260845


----------

